# Congrats Winners! Here are the 2013 Tortoise Forum Calendar Contest Winners!



## Josh (Oct 22, 2012)

Congratulations Winners! And THANK YOU to all who participated! These contests are always a blast to run. This year's calendar looks like it will be one of our best ever! The winners below are listed from 1st place to 12th.

*I need the winners to email their ORIGINAL UN-RESIZED, UN-DOCTORED, UN-CROPPED photo to [email protected] ASAP!* This will help ensure we can get the calendar order into the printer and begin taking PRE-ORDERS! Don't forget a collage of all entries from this year will be added as one of the images on the calendar. Here are the contest rules.

Thanks again to everyone for making this contest a success! 

p.s. Am I the only one STOKED that Yvonne made the calendar?! I think that's our first ever human in the calendar!

p.p.s. pre-order your 2013 tortoise forum calendar now!

Number 1 - The Star Clock/Chris






Number 2 - Chief/MCTLong





Number 3 - Hatching RF/Therese





Number 4 - Freda/Carl





Number 5 - Franklin/Brian





Number 6 - Chad and Son/Angela





Number 7 - Chico/Kai Lee





Number 8 - Manouria students/Grand Master





Number 9 - Sheldon/Daisy Duke





Number 10 - Aladar/Dean S





Number 11 - Walker/Len





Number 12 - Tortc/LovelyRosePetal


----------



## shellysmom (Oct 22, 2012)

Well done, winners. Great results!! I'm really happy Yvonne is in the calendar; it's a super cute photo. 

I'd also like to thank the 3 people who voted for my Tubby, lol. I knew as soon as I saw the competition we weren't going to win, but it was nice to see that his mommy was not the only one rooting for him.  I'll have to come up with something more interesting for next year. It's hard, though. He pretty much looks the same in every photo.


----------



## dannel (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners! Going to be a great calander!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 22, 2012)

I think it's awesome Yvonne made it in the calender. She's beautiful and I love her picture. What beautiful torts she has, I wish I had room for torts like hers. Such sweet giants 

I just want to say thank you so much to everybody who voted for my Sheldon, he is picture number nine right after Yvonne  I'm so excited he made it in and that so many liked his photo. I know it was a hard choice so thank you to those who didn't vote for him but still enjoyed seeing his picture 

Congratulations to everybody!!!!


----------



## shellysmom (Oct 22, 2012)

DaisyDuke said:


> I think it's awesome Yvonne made it in the calender. She's beautiful and I love her picture. What beautiful torts she has, I wish I had room for torts like hers. Such sweet giants
> 
> I just want to say thank you so much to everybody who voted for my Sheldon, he is picture number nine right after Yvonne  I'm so excited he made it in and that so many liked his photo. I know it was a hard choice so thank you to those who didn't vote for him but still enjoyed seeing his picture
> 
> Congratulations to everybody!!!!



I totally voted for him. That's an awesome photo.


----------



## wellington (Oct 22, 2012)

Congratulations everyone. There wasn't one bad photo. Just too bad there aren't more months in a year. Everyone did a great job and all have beautiful torts.


----------



## dannel (Oct 22, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's awesome Yvonne made it in the calender. She's beautiful and I love her picture. What beautiful torts she has, I wish I had room for torts like hers. Such sweet giants
> ...



Same! He's cute!


----------



## safari_lass1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Can't wait to get one!!! Congratulations everyone )


----------



## feline8 (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats! Love the pictures


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 22, 2012)

Can't wait to get my calendar! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone who helped me get into the calendar this year! I'm just so proud and happy!! The sun sort of bleached out the TFO T shirt logo. I was hoping it would be darker. 

We used to say (in dog training class) that they (talking about dogs who mis-behave) didn't read the book. So my picture is a little bit of a play on that saying. No one can say my tortoises didn't read the book, because I read it to them!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh Lordy, my sister is such a nut...


----------



## mctlong (Oct 22, 2012)

Who took the picture of the redfoot's foot popping out of the shell? That one is absolutely AMAZING and beautiful. Well done!

Good job everyone!

Will we find out who took each picture? I can guess which one is Yvonne's and Dean's is pretty obvious (and very cool, btw), but what about the others? Who took which?


----------



## TortieLuver (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats everyone all of the pictures were awesome


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who voted for me!  (and you can tell by my profile which one was mine ) Thanks to the 6 people who voted for me!


----------



## sibi (Oct 22, 2012)

Congratulations Yvonne...great looking torts!



emysemys said:


> Thank you everyone who helped me get into the calendar this year! I'm just so proud and happy!! The sun sort of bleached out the TFO T shirt logo. I was hoping it would be darker.
> 
> We used to say (in dog training class) that they (talking about dogs who mis-behave) didn't read the book. So my picture is a little bit of a play on that saying. No one can say my tortoises didn't read the book, because I read it to them!!


----------



## cmitch (Oct 22, 2012)

DaisyDuke said:


> I think it's awesome Yvonne made it in the calender. She's beautiful and I love her picture. What beautiful torts she has, I wish I had room for torts like hers. Such sweet giants
> 
> I just want to say thank you so much to everybody who voted for my Sheldon, he is picture number nine right after Yvonne  I'm so excited he made it in and that so many liked his photo. I know it was a hard choice so thank you to those who didn't vote for him but still enjoyed seeing his picture
> 
> Congratulations to everybody!!!!



I love Sheldon's pic I think I saw it on Pinterest


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 22, 2012)

dannel said:


> shellysmom said:
> 
> 
> > DaisyDuke said:
> ...



Aw, thank you both SO much. I had a hard time choosing which pic to enter. But this one is my personal fav 




cmitch said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's awesome Yvonne made it in the calender. She's beautiful and I love her picture. What beautiful torts she has, I wish I had room for torts like hers. Such sweet giants
> ...



Aw, thank you 
What's pinterest? I didn't post it anywhere but here and my FB page which is private. 
I think Sheldon loves the camera. I need to figure out how to post videos on here


----------



## Redstrike (Oct 22, 2012)

Well done all, great turn out and excellent results! Congratulations to all our winners!


----------



## Reptile_Rapunzel (Oct 22, 2012)

*Majestic Tortoise Calender*

Congratulations Yvonne!!

Cannot wait to get the 2013  calendar!!!!!!
Great job on all the majestic  pictures for 2013!

Hopefully one day there will be a pocket  calendar so we all may carry the awesome  calender with us everywhere!!

Congratulations all!!!


----------



## janevicki (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats Winners and participants! All the photos are so good. The pictures capture joy and passion of being with our shelled creatures.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 22, 2012)

janevicki said:


> Congrats Winners and participants! All the photos are so good. The pictures capture joy and passion of being with our shelled creatures.



Yes, very true!


----------



## muffinjenn (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrats everyone! I can't wait to purchase my calendar and just love that you do this, how fun! I will for sure be entering a pic of Koopa next year!

p.s. that baby redfoot coming out of the egg is just priceless! 

~Jenn


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 23, 2012)

Congratulations to Everyone, and thanks for the votes to get Walkers pic in the calender.I went out to tell him that his pic made it in the calender, he ignored me and just kept eating, but I know he is excited also, just doesn't know how to show it. Thanks again, Len


----------



## lvstorts (Oct 23, 2012)

mctlong said:


> Who took the picture of the redfoot's foot popping out of the shell? That one is absolutely AMAZING and beautiful. Well done!
> 
> That would be me, Terese, from Southeast Washington State. Thanks for the complement!
> 
> ...


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 23, 2012)

Whew! That was a big job. I tried to match up the winners with the names on the photo submissions. I hope I've done it correctly. If there are mistakes, please call them to my attention and I'll fix it.

Note to self and other mods for next year: Have submittors also include their usernames.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 23, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Note to self and other mods for next year: Have submittors also include their usernames.



Josh did


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 23, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Whew! That was a big job. I tried to match up the winners with the names on the photo submissions. I hope I've done it correctly. If there are mistakes, please call them to my attention and I'll fix it.
> 
> Note to self and other mods for next year: Have submittors also include their usernames.



I included my real name and username with mine


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, thank you! Some folks did, but most didn't.


----------



## DeanS (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey Josh...the shot with the fly is Aladar...I included all the info when I submitted the photo

Again...

Photo Title: HELP ME!
Tortoise name: Aladar
Species: African spurred tortoise (Geochelone sulcata)...ivory phase
Photographer: Dean Simonson (DeanS)


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok! I'm panicking! November 1st is coming up and I didn't order my calendar yet. Did I miss something? Where do I order it at?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah, where do we order them!?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2012)

DeanS said:


> Hey Josh...the shot with the fly is Aladar...I included all the info when I submitted the photo
> 
> Again...
> 
> ...




It was supposed to be a joke, Dean. Where's your sense of humor? We all know and love (and recognize) Aladar.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 27, 2012)

emysemys said:


> It was supposed to be a joke, Dean. Where's your sense of humor? We all know and love (and recognize) Aladar.



Haha! Ok, that was funny!


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice pic's, congrat's to the winners! I wish I had been on more cause I forgot to submit one of my Cooper! Theres always next year!


----------



## DeanS (Oct 27, 2012)

LuckysGirl007 said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > It was supposed to be a joke, Dean. Where's your sense of humor? We all know and love (and recognize) Aladar.
> ...



Hardy f-ing har! I gotta go take a chill pill! Taking everything too damn serious lately!


----------



## sibi (Oct 27, 2012)

Can someone give us an answer, please? Where do we order the calendars?


----------



## wellington (Oct 27, 2012)

When they are ready, I do believe Josh puts up a thread. I also believe you can go to the top of the site and click on TFO Store. You should be able to buy through there if you miss the thread.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 28, 2012)

wellington said:


> When they are ready, I do believe Josh puts up a thread. I also believe you can go to the top of the site and click on TFO Store. You should be able to buy through there if you miss the thread.



Ok. Thanks. I thought orders had to be IN by November 1st. I will keep an eye out!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 31, 2012)

Amazing photos by such creative and talented photographers... I vote split screen for next year, so we can include 24 exceptional photographs instead of just 12.


----------



## Josh (Nov 1, 2012)

Have all the winners submitted their winning photos??
The ordering form will be up very shortly!!


----------



## ShervyBaby (Nov 1, 2012)

LuckysGirl007 said:


> Ok! I'm panicking! November 1st is coming up and I didn't order my calendar yet. Did I miss something? Where do I order it at?



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/store.php

I just ordered mine!


----------



## Josh (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/store.php

Well someone beat me to my own announcement!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 1, 2012)

Wasn't prepared for $20.99  But only for a tortoise calendar 
Can't wait to get it.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Nov 1, 2012)

DaisyDuke said:


> Wasn't prepared for $20.99  But only for a tortoise calendar
> Can't wait to get it.



I also took a brief pause at the price.....BUT....GOT IT! Can't wait for it to get here. I wish they could ship out sooner. By now I already have things planned out for 2013 that I need to add!


----------



## Josh (Nov 1, 2012)

:-/ I kept the price the same as last year which is still the lowest we've been able to offer them at. Thank you for supporting TFO!!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Nov 1, 2012)

Josh said:


> :-/ I kept the price the same as last year which is still the lowest we've been able to offer them at. Thank you for supporting TFO!!


I'm happy to support such a great cause! I'm sure it is very expensive to get these all printed out! Just had to pause for about 3 seconds before I clicked pay! Didn't take long to justify in my mind!


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Nov 1, 2012)

Just ordered mine. Yay!


----------



## Josh (Nov 1, 2012)

bingbongbibidybobbo said:


> Just ordered mine. Yay!



Woo hoo! Thanks!


----------



## Josh (Nov 1, 2012)

There's been some interest in international members combining orders to save on shipping. For instance, a flat rate envelope to Canada is $13. I'm thinking we can fit 3-4 calendars per envelope if you all want to arrange to share shipping. Obviously, I can't assume any responsibility for the calendars once I drop them off at the post office.


----------



## TheValve (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow thanks to everyone that voted for my Freda, she is a calendar girl at 50! Well done to everyone else, the calendar is going to be great!!




Josh said:


> Have all the winners submitted their winning photos??
> The ordering form will be up very shortly!!



Do we have to submit them? Where do I find the form?


----------



## Josh (Nov 2, 2012)

Josh said:


> *I need the winners to email their ORIGINAL UN-RESIZED, UN-DOCTORED, UN-CROPPED photo to [email protected] ASAP!* This will help ensure we can get the calendar order into the printer and begin taking PRE-ORDERS!


----------



## TheValve (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok I will do this now!


----------



## Zamric (Nov 2, 2012)

Watch out next year.... WalkingRock will have a run at the calander!


----------



## Josh (Nov 2, 2012)

There will only be a limited number of calendars printed so make sure you order early and order often!


----------



## DeanS (Nov 2, 2012)

Zamric said:


> Watch out next year.... WalkingRock will have a run at the calander!



Then you'll need to name him RunningRock! 

You need to post a whole bunch of pictures of him throughout the year...starting NOW!


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2012)

Only a couple more days to pre-order your 2013 Tortoise Forum Calendars.
Orders placed now will be guaranteed to arrive with PLENTY of time to give away as a holiday gift! Get your order in TODAY so you don't have to worry about it!


----------



## Josh (Nov 9, 2012)

I need 5th, 6th, 8th, and 10th place winners to email in their photos like ASAP. They're holding up the order...


----------



## taytay3391 (Nov 9, 2012)

LuckysGirl007 said:


> I also took a brief pause at the price.....BUT....GOT IT! Can't wait for it to get here. I wish they could ship out sooner. By now I already have things planned out for 2013 that I need to add!



Holy freaking moly!!!!! I can't do it. I wanted to get one but here's no freakin way I can pay that much!! I work three jobs to pay for college and living. That way overpriced than what I had imagined it to be


----------



## Josh (Nov 9, 2012)

taytay3391 said:


> Holy freaking moly!!!!! I can't do it. I wanted to get one but here's no freakin way I can pay that much!! I work three jobs to pay for college and living. That way overpriced than what I had imagined it to be



This is actually a decent price considering the calendar is shipped to your doorstep and is put together by volunteers in their spare time...


----------



## dmmj (Nov 9, 2012)

Plus the quality of the calendars is fantastic, I still have the first one I purchased.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2012)

Josh: I'm #8 and I've sent you my picture twice. Actually the second time I sent it I asked it my computer automatically reduced it when I sent it and you answered my email telling me that no, it came to you full size.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2012)

Attention, Winners:

Some of you submitted your pictures with your real names, and I'm having a hard time learning your usernames. So please tell me your username:

#4 - Carl
#5 - Brian
#6 - Angela



Thanks.


----------



## mctlong (Nov 9, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Attention, Winners:
> 
> Some of you submitted your pictures with your real names, and I'm having a hard time learning your usernames. So please tell me your username:
> 
> ...



If you're adding names to the calender, I'd rather you use my real name (Shelly Long) than my username (mctlong).


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 10, 2012)

mctlong said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Attention, Winners:
> ...



Me too, 
real name: Shauna 
username: DaisyDuke


----------



## beachgirlartist (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello Josh,
I'm #6: Angela (beachgirlartist) and I emailed you my photo today. But please confirm that you received it. Thanks!



emysemys said:


> Attention, Winners:
> 
> Some of you submitted your pictures with your real names, and I'm having a hard time learning your usernames. So please tell me your username:
> 
> ...


----------



## Momof4 (Nov 10, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## beachgirlartist (Nov 10, 2012)

Just please let me know that you received my photo today, and I'm so sorry that I wasn't on this before now. 
 



beachgirlartist said:


> Hello Josh,
> I'm #6: Angela (beachgirlartist) and I emailed you my photo today. But please confirm that you received it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2012)

There are still a couple names I don't know:

1. Chris/BigBeaks
2. Michelle/mctlong
3. Terese/lvstorts
4. Carl/ ?
5. Brian/bholmes88
6. Angela/beachgirlartist
7. Kylie/Halcyon
8. emysemys/Yvonne
9. Shauna/Daisy Duke
10. DeanS/Dean
11. Len/Len
12. Rose/LovelyRosePetal


----------



## TheValve (Nov 12, 2012)

emysemys said:


> There are still a couple names I don't know:
> 
> 1. Chris/BigBeaks
> 2. Michelle/mctlong
> ...



4. Carl/TheValve
Sorry for the delay!




emysemys said:


> There are still a couple names I don't know:
> 
> 1. Chris/BigBeaks
> 2. Michelle/mctlong
> ...



4. Carl/TheValve
Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Josh (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, I'm pretty excited because the design of this year's calendar is HUGE improvement on the previous years'
I think you guys will be very pleasantly surprised!


----------



## danosaurous (Nov 30, 2012)

No rush, but I was just wondering about when the calendars will come in?! I'm really excited!


----------



## Josh (Nov 30, 2012)

All orders placed so far (up to 10 mins ago) are on their way to the Post Office! Expect deliveries sometime next week!


----------



## Josh (Nov 30, 2012)

Here's a sneak peek of this year's calendar cover!


----------



## danosaurous (Nov 30, 2012)

Josh said:


> All orders placed so far (up to 10 mins ago) are on their way to the Post Office! Expect deliveries sometime next week!



Awesome! Thanks so much


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yea!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Josh (Dec 1, 2012)

Going to the Post Office to mail out 4 more calendars that were ordered last night and today. Get 'em while they're hot!


----------



## TheValve (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks great, really looking forward to receiving mine!


----------



## danosaurous (Dec 3, 2012)

I GOT MINE!!!! Made my day!!  it looks great!! Once again congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Josh (Dec 3, 2012)

Excellent! So glad you like it!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Dec 3, 2012)

I got mine today! Sheldon and I love it. Thank you for the work you did on it you did an awesome job. Again thank you to everybody who voted for my Sheldon who is now Mr August  I showed it to him and he just stared at it for a while  Congrats again to everybody!


----------



## karleyreed (Dec 3, 2012)

Do you ship to UK??


----------



## qixer01 (Dec 3, 2012)

Got mine today


----------



## avelovestorts (Dec 3, 2012)

Got mine in the mail today! So excited, it looks great!


----------



## animalfreak (Dec 3, 2012)

Darn! Now I can't decide on a calendar!!! I want twilight,hunger games,wolves, or torts!!! Lol


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 3, 2012)

Got mine! LOVE IT!


----------



## Josh (Dec 4, 2012)

karleyreed said:


> Do you ship to UK??



Yes. I will ship to the UK, Canada, Mexico, ANYWHERE! 

I'm really stoked everyone likes them so far! This year's turned out a little fancier than previous.


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Dec 5, 2012)

I got mine this afternoon  well worth the wait


----------



## TheValve (Dec 5, 2012)

Mine arrived in the UK yesterday. Looks fantastic. Awesome job!


----------



## arotester (Dec 6, 2012)

congrats everyone !!! great pics


----------



## Josh (Dec 8, 2012)

We are sold out of calendars as of Dec 8. However, more have been ordered. You may still place an order now. Calendars ordered on or after Dec. 8 will be shipped on or around Dec 15 at the soonest. Apologies for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## Zamric (Dec 9, 2012)

WOO HOO! I got mine in the mail yesterday....just wish I was here when it got here.... had to wait till today to get it and see it! 

Kudos on a job well done


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2012)

Calendars are back in stock! All orders have been shipped. Hope you all receive in time for the holidays. There's still ~15 more so order now!


----------



## Josh (Jan 3, 2013)

I've still got a few more! Just mailed some off today!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Jan 3, 2013)

I just hung mine up yesterday! LOVE IT!


----------



## Josh (Jan 16, 2013)

I still have about 10 more calendars! Get one of the last ones to be printed for 2013!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Jan 16, 2013)

They are really good quality! Very cute!


----------

